# Free Photo Shoot with Models on Your Ride, Dallas TX



## dalton13 (Apr 21, 2003)

This Sunday, July 27th, 2Bones Xtreme Motorsports is hosting a free Photo Shoot on Lake Lewisville at Oakland Park. This location is on the North Shore, opposite Sneaky Pete’s off of IH 35 in Lewisville. Bring your Car, Bike, or Watercraft out for Photos and a day at the lake. We will have several Photographers offering their services to take these photos for the 2Bones Website. In exchange for your help, each person bringing a vehicle will get an emailed copy of any pictures taken with their ride (and a model of course  ). To date, special appearances will be made by Urban Betties Promotional Models, and Kinetic Racing. We will start taking photos at 9:00 a.m. This Photo Shoot is a closed set. No other photography will be allowed without written permission.

Ladies, if interested in being a model, please email [email protected] for details.

Directions to Oakland Park can be found here...

http://www.2bones.com/index.php?module=htmlpages&func=display&pid=25


----------

